# Homemade Light Box shots



## bradleypics (Apr 4, 2010)

I found an easy to make light box and took some shots using a bounced flash. I'm gonna also get some clamp lamps and try it. Are these any good?

Thanks

#1 - A rotten banana that had some rice spilled on it.







#2 - A weed from the yard. It looks more lit on the back though.






I'm going to find some better subjects and try clamp lights. I'll post my results.


----------



## pezuzaine (Apr 4, 2010)

cool pics. how'd you make the light box? i'm new to the slr world... bounced flash?


----------



## bradleypics (Apr 4, 2010)

pezuzaine said:


> cool pics. how'd you make the light box? i'm new to the slr world... bounced flash?



Thanks.

I used this tutorial: Homemade Light Box for Product Photography  StudioLighting.net

I bounced the light from the flash off the top of the light box.


----------



## dtzitko (Apr 5, 2010)

bradleypics said:


> pezuzaine said:
> 
> 
> > cool pics. how'd you make the light box? i'm new to the slr world... bounced flash?
> ...



Bookmarked. Good shots too. I think I'd like a lower angle on the banana, and more depth of field. Normally I really dig the shallow DOF, but for some reason I think this would be much better if it was all in focus.

I think a shallow DOF would work better with the flower though, if you had the flower at a more extreme angle (basically, rotate the flower counter clockwise a bit). If that makes any sense.


----------



## Fedaykin (Apr 5, 2010)

bradleypics said:


> pezuzaine said:
> 
> 
> > cool pics. how'd you make the light box? i'm new to the slr world... bounced flash?
> ...



Thanks for the link, I like the first shot, second is a little to far from the subject IMO.


----------



## aliciaqw (Apr 5, 2010)

Neat project.

Did you use any other lights besides the bounce flash?


----------



## Scud (Apr 5, 2010)

i went and bought the materials for this, thanks for the link


----------



## bradleypics (Apr 5, 2010)

aliciaqw said:


> Neat project.
> 
> Did you use any other lights besides the bounce flash?



Just the flash...


----------



## bradleypics (Apr 5, 2010)

Scud said:


> i went and bought the materials for this, thanks for the link



No problem, glad to share.


----------



## bradleypics (Apr 6, 2010)

Scud said:


> i went and bought the materials for this, thanks for the link



Let me know if you post any shots from the light box, just curious.


----------

